# Casting Seminar



## CaptFrank (Jul 29, 2009)

Saturday, December 4th at 1PM. Whale Beach in Strathmere.
Casting champion Ryan White (Hatteras jacks) and KM Custom Rods will be hosting. Come out and try Century blanks and learn some new tricks. Food and beverages will be provided.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jul 29, 2009)

Location is around 15th St. in SI


----------



## shootera3 (Sep 5, 2004)

Where is SI?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sea Isle City


----------



## CaptFrank (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for covering me there RuddeDogg. The seminar was cold and windy, but informative and well attended. Good sandwiches too. Great selection of rods and reels and you got to play with them. If anyone is interested in a custom rod, my buddy at KM Cust. Rods is the man to see. Send me an e-mail or private message for info.


----------

